# Giveaway too Good to Be True?



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

I gotta share this with you guys because it's just too good to be true. A guy who worked as my Chief of Maintenance and Operations called last month to inquire if I was STILL playing with trains and what scale I was modeling. So...I told him. He has a friend who is a retired security chief whose wife died a few years ago and he has a layout that he hasn't done anything with in the last 5 years(probably due to his wife's illness and passing). So I was asked if he can't get his son to take it, do I want it. Without a blink....SURE. Now today I finally saw what this layout looks like and I was very impressed...for not being finished,he put a lot of work into it. I can't even imagine how much this layout is worth but I will make an offer(My friend say's he just wants to give it to someone who cares! El Incredible'. So I'm praying to the gods of Model Railroading and NOT getting too excited....but boy this could be lots of FUN! Here are a few photos I too at 7:30AM this morning. Oh..my wife gave me the thumbs up also!:thumbsup:


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

congrads! jealous and happy for you.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Congratulations, Mac!!!! See if he has an S-scale friend!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Do you get the lamp too?:thumbsup:
 The train Gods blessed you..

Is that all of it, or does he have more engines and rolling stock to go with it somewhere?


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Oh Yeah...THERES MORE!*

I looked under the tables and saw at least 15 buildings and numerous Athearn and atlat boxes of rolling stock. I just have to wait and see what happens. We've been so busy at work that I actually forgot all about the Layout. Those are indeed 4 real lanterns that he converted and maybe he will give them up....just don't want to curse myself!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

MacDaddy55 said:


> I looked under the tables and saw at least 15 buildings and numerous Athearn and atlat boxes of rolling stock. I just have to wait and see what happens. We've been so busy at work that I actually forgot all about the Layout.


If he told you for free? 
Maybe $100 bucks would be a nice offering?
Or to some you might insult him if he wanted to give you them for free.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I'd suggest an offering. He can always turn it down, but I think it's important to say thank you in a meaningful way. IMHO, of course.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I was the recipient of the same gesture 5 years ago with a fellow's N scale layout. I simply said, "Can I offer you anything for it?" To which he replied, "I'm just glad it's in a good home." My advice would go along those lines, it's enough to give him an opportunity to receive an offer, but doesn't put a dollar amount on his work that might ultimately offend.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

MacD,

You're far, FAR too busy working in the kitchen to consider this. Best you redirect your friend to package up the lot and send it to Rhode Island. And ... by pure coincidence, I just happen to know someone in Rhode Island who could find a happy little home for the lot ... again, by pure coincidence, mind you ...

(Dohhh!)



TJ


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

I talked with my wife and decided to leave an open offer for the layout. This gentlemen is a straight shooter ,who though a little eccentric(he had 6 large scale remote control airplanes in his dining/living room and 4 helicopters still in boxes) is pretty down to earth. And TJ.....you are the first person I thought of regarding this incredible deal.....well maybe second or third!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

From what I see the old boy knew what he wanted...consistent roadname, Kadee couplers, nickle silver track...the plywood has aged considerably so it's a couple years old. Looks like it'll come apart fairly easy too. Oh...did I ever tell you about my soft spot for IHC Pacifics...


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Another Co. into History!*

Good Eye Shay....He has a a couple Pacifics and a stripped down Mikado that looks to have all the parts. He is moving to a condo in Chicago to be closer to his family and certainly can't take it with him. On one of the walls is a SD-45 he recieved from U.P. for sevices rendered. Keeping my fingers crossed that this does go through. I won't have to buy a thing....amazing!:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

MacD,

Best of luck with the negotiations ... I do hope it works out for all.

I really like the truss bridge in Pic #11 ... that'll look great spanning some small valley or overpass.

Keepin' my fingers crossed for ya!

TJ


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

Yeah TJ,
The the Bridge aproaches the span or walk through between the industrial park and the unfinished section. I took the appropriate measure ments for wall mounts & legs . Thankfully everthing is screwed not nailed so breakdown and setup should go quickly. Now I wait:thumbsup:


----------



## Rocky Mountian (May 17, 2010)

I get exicted looking at the pictures hope it all works out.
I think I would have a hard time sleeping waiting to find out.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks Rocky,
I'm just trying to keep an even keel about this whole thing. Just getting to see this Layout was an inspiration to finish what we started with our own Layout and plans. Now the waiting starts but I've been so busy at work that everything is just a blur! Well again thanks to everyone for the Good Lucks...and if this does happen there will be Picture Fest like you've never seen....and a Gigantic Yahoo!:laugh::thumbsup:


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Hey, MacDaddy, I have to deliver a boat up near Sturgeon Bay in a couple of weeks. I'd be more than happy to divest you of all of the headaches of deciding what to do with all of that stuff...

Bob


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*No Way Bob!*

You're pulling my freight train there Bob. If it's true stop at the Neighborhood Pub and Grill and ask for Chef Matt...and I'll make sure you get VITP. Very Important Train Person!:laugh::laugh: As for the "Headache" its gonna happen good or bad but it will happen soon.......worse than staying up late for election results!


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Actually,MacDaddy, one of the many things I do for pay is captain boats. Delivery to customers is good money since they usually have more money than sense. We pick up this boat on lake Ontario and take it by water to the new owners. Actually, cheaper using a to trailer to move larger craft by land. Buy the time you add oversize permits, fuel, a driver and of course the trailer usage fee. Add in lodging since this particular boat will only be able to be move on the highway during day light hours.....hiring me is a bargain.

Is The Neighborhood Pub and Grill near one of the marinas there? I'll have a crew of three with me. I hope it's more than a toasted cheese sandwich and a glass of water........ The deal isn't set in stone as the boat has to have some work done before I'll take it out on the Lakes. The items are needed for Big Water anyway. New GPS, RADAR, and such. And the engines and mechanicals will need to be checked out. Nothing worse than taking on water and have bad bilge pumps. Or have an engine go down. 

The boat is a repo, so I can only guess as to what else may need fine tuning. Usually, these boats look good on the outside but need a bit of luvvin' on the mechanical side. I had one boat lose an engine on the Mississippi River a few years ago. Not a fun time at all. Barely had enough power to counter the current of the river. Limped 4 days on one engine. SUCKED!!!!!!!!!

Bob


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*You Won't go away HUNGRY!*

Bob even our Grilled Cheese Sandwiches would fill a mighty hunger...we are THE place to eat in Sturgeon Bay and you can catch a Cab from one of the Marinas to the Pub....That's ONE Cab(thought I should mention that:laugh::laugh Anyway if you make it up here the Pub # is 920- 743-7018 and just ask for me. Look forward to meeting you and your crew.:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

stationmaster said:


> Actually,MacDaddy, one of the many things I do for pay is captain boats. Delivery to customers is good money since they usually have more money than sense. We pick up this boat on lake Ontario and take it by water to the new owners. Actually, cheaper using a to trailer to move larger craft by land. Buy the time you add oversize permits, fuel, a driver and of course the trailer usage fee. Add in lodging since this particular boat will only be able to be move on the highway during day light hours.....hiring me is a bargain.
> 
> Is The Neighborhood Pub and Grill near one of the marinas there? I'll have a crew of three with me. I hope it's more than a toasted cheese sandwich and a glass of water........ The deal isn't set in stone as the boat has to have some work done before I'll take it out on the Lakes. The items are needed for Big Water anyway. New GPS, RADAR, and such. And the engines and mechanicals will need to be checked out. Nothing worse than taking on water and have bad bilge pumps. Or have an engine go down.
> 
> ...


What do you use to move them over land Bob?


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

Wow, Mac. I hope it works out for you.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

big ed said:


> What do you use to move them over land Bob?






I guess then you never move them on land.


----------

